# 4-6 pack goats wanted in CO (and gear)



## morsehunter (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello all! I just found this site a few weeks ago and it is consuming my time! Lol. I am looking for 4-6 wethers that either are already packing or would be great prospects. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DoraBud (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you still looking for pack goat prospects?


----------



## morsehunter (Apr 16, 2015)

I picked up a few. But may still be interested. I what do you have?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you havent, might also try packgoatcenteral.com Nothing on their currently but several times a year, some get posted. The only thing I have left is butcher stock.


----------



## DoraBud (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a buckling that will be ready to go mid-Sept. Born 5/19. Based on siblings to this goat - whethers are big and strong - so he should be too. Also, baby is very social (so far) and we will continue to raise with tons of human interaction.


----------



## morsehunter (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I am still looking, but I'm looking for something I can pack this year.


----------



## mntnflyr4fun (Sep 14, 2014)

Did you see these 3 that are ready to go and gear??

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/pack-goats-gear-sale-179482/


----------



## morsehunter (Apr 16, 2015)

I did. They're in Wa and he can't/won't ship. Thank you very much for keeping me in mind.


----------

